
Show HN: Repo8.com – Easy way to share files - Grey_M
http://repo8.com
======
helb
It gives me _" Ups, something went wrong. Do you have reached the limit of
500MB/hour?"_. The (only) file was 11 MB. In the dev console it says that
`/v1/api/files` responded with `429`.

~~~
Grey_M
Ups, .... I have fixed it.

